# Home test for butterfat %?



## NWgoats

Is there any way to find out what % butterfat milk has at home?
Just a general idea?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I have no idea, but its not hard to send a sample off to your state lab. Our DHIA lab here in WA will run samples even if your not on test and it is super cheap.


----------



## linuxboy

Yes, you can do the babcock test yourself. Or spend some money and buy a machine that does it through ultrasound, like a lacticheck. Unless you're willing and able to learn lab protocols, it's easier to just pay for it.


----------



## NWgoats

Thanks, it was just a curiousity question anyway. Wondered what
percentage of milk we were drinking is all. Managed to lose some
weight in spite of drinking and eating full fat milk (ha, ha dr.)


----------

